#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > آموزشی: نرم افزار کنترل سرعت فن های کامپیوتر SpeedFan 4.4

## reza_476

*باسلام*

SpeedFan_4.4_a.jpg

*وظیفه فن کامپیوتر، خنک کردن قطعات داخل کیس است. بعضی از قطعات (مثل** CPU* *و بعضی از مدل های کارت گرافیک) دارای یک فن اختصاصی هستند. بقیه قطعات اما فن جداگانه ای ندارند و توسط یک یا چند فن کیس خنک میشوند. (فن های کیس معمولا در بدنه پشتی آن قرار دارند)* *کارکرد صحیح فن های سیستم بسیار مهم است. چون در صورت بروز مشکل، باعث داغ شدن قطعات میشود. و داغ شدن بزرگترین خطری است که قطعات الکترونیکی را تهدید میکند**.* *نرم افزار* *SpeedFan**میتواند اطلاعات کاملی در مورد فن ها و دمای داخل کیس در اختیار شما قرار دهد. این نرم افزار امکان کنترل سرعت فن ها را نیز دارد (افزایش سرعت برای خنکی بیشتر، و کاهش سرعت برای سروصدای کمتر)*  *مهم ترین قابلیت های نرم افزار** SpeedFan :*
 *مشاهده سرعت فن های کامپیوتر (فن** CPU - فن کیس)* *امکان افزایش یا کاهش سرعت فن کامپیوتر* *نمایش دمای قطعات داخل کیس** (CPU، چیپ ست های مادربرد، هارد دیسک)* *نمایش ولتاژ مصرفی فن ها* *خنک کننده** CPU، کارت گرافیک، لپتاپ* *دریافت اطلاعات از چیپ** .S.M.A.R.T* *قابل استفاده در کامپیوترهای** PC و لپتاپ*SpeedFan_4.4_b.jpg




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*amirhoseinkh*,*aryamon*,*forouhar*,*fzi*,*itttc*,*kiyanmz*,*kourosh120*,*mosaffa*,*nooroozi.f*,*peymanttm*,*salar9998*,*saman68*,*siamak_12*,*رسول123456*,*سیاوش222*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

